

Show HN: My standalone PHP Debugger - phatbyte

Hello HN community !<p>Finally I have a "Show HN" post.
I'm bootstrapping my first Mac app, it's a standalone Xdebug PHP debugger.<p>It aims to help any PHP developers out there who  don't want to use IDE to debug code. My app it's slimmer, faster to load and easy to work and setup :)<p>Hope you guys like it<p>Site: http://codebugapp.com/
======
chris_dcosta
Will it only install on 10.7 or is it that it hasn't been tested on earlier
versions of OS X?

~~~
phatbyte
It will only work on 10.7 up due to usage of specific cocoa features

------
laurencei
looks interesting. any plans to release a PC version?

~~~
phatbyte
Currently I'm focused on stabling the current version, but definitely will try
to push it to other OS, can't guarantee tho

